
The never-ending quest to build a hotel in space - imartin2k
https://theoutline.com/post/1073/hilton-never-ending-quest-to-build-a-hotel-in-space
======
ChuckMcM
I keep hoping the Bigelow inflatable modules will work out. It seems like a
very straightforward way to create a lot of room for a space habitat with a
minimal amount of lifting mass.

It is also true that the BEAM module that is attached to the ISS is the only
place in the space station which has no windows, soft sides without equipment,
and a lockable door[1]. I believe it is incumbent on NASA to test and report
on space sex in order to help private enterprise to more accurately plan their
hotel offerings. :-) But I doubt that will happen in an official capacity.

[1] Nominally required to lock the module in case of failure to keep it from
depressurizing the rest of the ISS.

